# [Preseason Game 8] Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*
*(4-3)/(4-2)*

When/Where:
*Friday, October 23, 8:30 PM ET*









_*Next Games*_
*Regular Season*
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Should get a good idea of what the starting rotation and depth chart of the bench is going to look like.

C - Hayes
PF - Scola
SF - Battier
SG - Ariza
PG - Brooks

Coming of the bench: Lowry, Budinger, Anderson, Pops
Riding the pine: Dorsey, Cook, Taylor

What have I missed?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> What have I missed?


It's Andersen, not Anderson. Besides that, you're about right.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mavs suck!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Our team this year is so weak it hurts.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I just hope to tread 500 and see how T-Mac comes back


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Video & Recap


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dirk got ejected, I like that because he isn't getting his usual star treatment.


----------

